# Seymour Duncan Black Winter Bridge Pickup Review



## youngthrasher9 (Jan 28, 2014)

I installed this pickup into my PRS SE Torero. I bought it for a different guitar, so it's standard spaced (the Torero has a Floyd). 

I first tried this while tuned to C standard with Dunlop Heavy Core strings.

The first thing I'd like to say about this pickup is that it is the highest output pickup I've ever used. It's not muddy high output either- it's articulate.

Rhythms sound absolutely massive and the attack is fast. Leads have this sizzle to them that is just killer.
The cleans are surprisingly decent.

Overall it's an awesome pickup. The note separation is great.

I highly recommend trying one if you like any type of Metal. Black, doom, death, grind... etc it will do it all. 

Tremolo picking (like for death metal) sounds amazing. I can't quite describe it. As far as EQ I would call it (B:M:T) 677. 

And for those that might ask: Yes, it can Djent.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 28, 2014)

They got it at 666 on their tone chart .
Black Winter | Seymour Duncan Tone Details


----------



## JD27 (Jan 28, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> The got it at 666 on their tone chart .
> Black Winter | Seymour Duncan Tone Details



It's grim and frostbitten... I like mine quite a bit, I am debating a 7 string model from Duncan Custom Shop.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 28, 2014)

JD27 said:


> It's grim and frostbitten


 
Bet I'd love it then .
I wonder how it compares to the Distortion model, as far as feel dynamics?


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Jan 28, 2014)

JD27 said:


> It's grim and frostbitten... I like mine quite a bit, I am debating a 7 string model from Duncan Custom Shop.



SD announced at NAMM that they will be releasing a 7 string version, so if it were me I'd wait for the production model to become available.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 28, 2014)

youngthrasher9 said:


> SD announced at NAMM that they will be releasing a 7 string version, so if it were me I'd wait for the production model to become available.



Awesome, completely missed that. Will just wait for the production model which will be much cheaper.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Jan 28, 2014)

JD27 said:


> Awesome, completely missed that. Will just wait for the production model which will be much cheaper.



Yeah, for some reason it didn't get a whole lot of attention in video coverage for SD. I guess it's probably due to the fact that everyone is really excited for the Jason Becker pickup.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 28, 2014)

youngthrasher9 said:


> SD announced at NAMM that they will be releasing a 7 string version, so if it were me I'd wait for the production model to become available.



Open-coil only, or will they offer all three mounts as they do with the Nazgul/Pegasus/Sentient?


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Jan 28, 2014)

celticelk said:


> Open-coil only, or will they offer all three mounts as they do with the Nazgul/Pegasus/Sentient?



Well, when they officially released the Distortion and Invader 7 string models they made all 3 mounts available for those. So, I assume that they will do the same for the Black Winter.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 29, 2014)

JD27 said:


> It's grim and frostbitten... I like mine quite a bit, I am debating a 7 string model from Duncan Custom Shop.


 
I finally got my Black Winter 7 in my RGD2127. It's f*cking st00pid heavy. Pretty much exactly what I had hoped for. I ordered an AV magnet to round the highs off and add throatyness to the mids and bass. It's like a meaner Pegasus without the brightness of the Nazgul, but all the attack, clarity, and tightness of both. So much output too. There's a little bit of hair to the tone, and without the compression of the Distortion 7. 

Yup, I paid $170, and the production version will be cheaper. I do like the custom options of magnet choice, lettering color, and matte bobbins. I'll be sharing it with some ultra shitty TASCAM clips as soon as I can upload them to soundcloud. No other recording device at the moment...


----------



## JD27 (Jan 29, 2014)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> I finally got my Black Winter 7 in my RGD2127. It's f*cking st00pid heavy. Pretty much exactly what I had hoped for. I ordered an AV magnet to round the highs off and add throatyness to the mids and bass. It's like a meaner Pegasus without the brightness of the Nazgul, but all the attack, clarity, and tightness of both. So much output too. There's a little bit of hair to the tone, and without the compression of the Distortion 7.
> 
> Yup, I paid $170, and the production version will be cheaper. I do like the custom options of magnet choice, lettering color, and matte bobbins. I'll be sharing it with some ultra shitty TASCAM clips as soon as I can upload them to soundcloud. No other recording device at the moment...



That's awsome! I will be happy with the everything the same as my 6 string version. I think it will sound great in my Mahogany body AW-7.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Jan 29, 2014)

I put a set of these in my RG back in September, & I completely agree. My absolute favorite pickup for heavy/doom/death/black/any metal now.


----------



## guitarfan85 (Jan 30, 2014)

First things first. You done right with a PRS torero to begin with so you were halfway there! Glad to hear you like the pickups


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Jan 30, 2014)

guitarfan85 said:


> First things first. You done right with a PRS torero to begin with so you were halfway there! Glad to hear you like the pickups



Yes! The Torero is a wicked guitar. I don't think I've ever played a guitar that I liked more.


----------



## Vellshank (Jun 18, 2014)

Its probably the only pickup that could stop the white walkers in game of thrones while killing dragons. Also its probably made from pieces of the Frozen Thrown eh... eh... Warcraft 3 reffrence BOOM!


----------



## robski92 (Jun 18, 2014)

I got these a few months ago for my Ibanez and love them! I really want to get a set for my RG7321, but I also really want to try the Nazgul and sentient as well. I need more guitars . 




TRENCHLORD said:


> Bet I'd love it then .
> I wonder how it compares to the Distortion model, as far as feel dynamics?



I had a distortion in my RG before I installed the black winters and I think the black winters felt a bit more dynamic. I'm not sure how to describe it but they just seemed to work better for me.


----------



## guy in latvia (Jun 19, 2014)

I've heard that Black Winters are very bright and should not be put in brighter woods like Alder and Ash, does anyone have experience with those?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 19, 2014)

^ I didn't perceive them as brighter, but more open/clearer, mine is a Custom Shop BW7 with a metal cover though, slight difference in sound compared to the regular uncovered version.

Also, cheap plug


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jun 20, 2014)

DAMN! That's a lot of blast. Awesome and great BM demo of this in a 7. Cool track too!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 20, 2014)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> DAMN! That's a lot of blast. Awesome and great BM demo of this in a 7. Cool track too!



Thanks for watching !


----------

